# Car AC not blowing cold air



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

dryer is restricted... check out www.aircondition.com


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Definitely sounds like a restriction in the high side (small line). Have you had work done or an accident hit a small animal? A kink in the line will cause a psi drop also. If all looks good I would go with the dryer if its an expansion valve system. If its an orifice system. The dryer is in the low side line and shouldn't cause that issue.


----------



## msmith5554 (Apr 13, 2012)

AC is not something you can just guess at. Is the compressor running?? What are the pressures??Before you do anything, find this out. Would greatly help. Also, what kind of car is it??


----------

